# Just Putting it out there



## wcgolf (Oct 9, 2007)

If anybody knows of a position for a Construction Project Manager, I sure would appreciate the info. Got laid off on Monday and need to find something quick. Masters Degree in Business Admin, and 9 years experience with high rise, hospital, and education projects.

Thanks,

Mac


----------

